# Frog Leg Test Run



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 13, 2011)

As I was wondering around Food City yesterday, I happened to stop by the Fresh Meat & Seafood Dept.

I was gazing through the glass at all the nice lookin' shrimp, salmon, mahi mahi, and just happened upon

some frog legs. Quite expensive little buggers they are, but I thought, why not? So I asked the lady for a 

a pound, which she ended up using everything she had. (8 of them). She packed them on ice and gave them

to me so I hurriedly headed home. Once home I got to thinking, okay if Frog Legs taste like chicken, then I will

do them up like I would chicken. So I laid them out (after a cold wash), then sprayed with some EVOO, and sprinkled

them with some of Jeff's Rub. Here is what that looked like:














So I took them to the "no fail" MES 40 set at 225* and using my AMNS and some Hickory dust, I let em smoke 

for just a bit over 2 hrs. Here are the results.















Man they sure were good. But one thing for sure, they did "NOT" taste like chicken. The meat was tender not chewy like

I would have thought. Had a slight gamey taste, but not over bearing. All in all, they were Great and I will definately

do these again.

Thanx for lookin and listenin.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow it is interesting


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 13, 2011)

Frog leggs are good. I have never had them smoked but then I don't get flog legs too often around here. They are costly but worth it every now an then.


----------



## xjcamaro (Oct 13, 2011)

I love frog legs, ive only had them fried though, those look delicious. I might have to try to find me some frog legs around here!


----------



## boykjo (Oct 13, 2011)

have a friend in the neighborhood who brings them up  from FL.... they are large in size and I love them........I never smoked them always fried.... egg, house of autry breader and some panko.....

Yours looks great and will have to try them smoked next time.......

Joe


----------



## roller (Oct 13, 2011)

Wish I had a 1$ for everyone that I have caught in my life and there are some stories to go with them...Those look good.. Nice job !!!!


----------



## eman (Oct 13, 2011)

Yummmmm,

 Frog legs are great  fried. I bet they are fantastic w/ some smoke.


----------



## larrym (Oct 13, 2011)

hmmm,, I see them a lot at Kroger and have eaten my share fried,, might have to try them in the smoker.  On a side note,, wife was reading paperwork on the AMNPS and wonders if I can do oysters.  Told her that I can now do everything,, once I know how :)


----------



## michael ark (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks great
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Their is a buffet i go to that serves them.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 13, 2011)

look good!  Would love to try them!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2011)

Your frog legs look great!

Every time I cook them they are chewy.

I guess I'll have to try smoking them.


----------



## kingkoch42 (Oct 13, 2011)

gone


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 13, 2011)

LarryM said:


> hmmm,, I see them a lot at Kroger and have eaten my share fried,, might have to try them in the smoker.  On a side note,, wife was reading paperwork on the AMNPS and wonders if I can do oysters.  Told her that I can now do everything,, once I know how :)




Well, I have done Oysters also and shrimp, and clams, and crab cakes.

The AMNPS just makes things much easier. Cold smoking with it is a breeze.

Todd IMHO, is a great man for inventing this gadget.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## eman (Oct 13, 2011)

Not a big fan of smoked oysters . I like to charbroil them on the pit and ad some chunks to get a lil smoke flavor.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks Great !

I love frog legs---Much better than chicken IMO !!!

My Son's deck overhangs a large pond.

Every time the frogs get big enough & loud enough to keep him awake, he brings me a half dozen nice Bullfrogs.

Bear


----------



## roller (Oct 13, 2011)

There is a Gambling joint not far from me that has some of the best ones I have ever eaten. They fry them but they will melt in your mouth they are on the buffet and that is all I eat when over there...


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2011)

They have them all over the place around here. Most are caught locally. 

Like Roller said in the restaurants they are mostly fried, some sauteed in butter.

They are all excellent, but when we cook them they are always chewy.

I will have to try smoking them & see if that will do the trick.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 13, 2011)

Man those look good. I have never tried frog that I can remember but I really want to.


----------



## bcl05 (Oct 13, 2011)

I had some fabulous frogs cooked on a stick over hot coals in china recently (whole frogs, not just legs).  They had a great sweet/smoky/spicy rub.  Street food in Beijing.  They were delicious!  This thread inspired me - I'm going to have to track some down and try them on the WSM....


----------



## jdawg (Oct 13, 2011)

Makes me hungry.... They look great.


----------



## venture (Oct 14, 2011)

Them be some good looking frog butts right there!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

